# As i wander around the store with my camera...



## JBroida (Apr 23, 2012)

300mm Gesshin Heiji Semi-Stainless Yanagiba

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...hin-heiji-300-mm-semi-stainless-yanagiba.html


----------



## JBroida (Apr 23, 2012)

Gesshin Hide Blue #2 Murakumono Knife

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...sshin-hide-105mm-blue-2-murakumono-knife.html


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2012)

snacks @JKI


----------



## bprescot (Apr 30, 2012)

Beautiful shots there. I know I'm supposed to be drooling over the knives, but the beautiful pottery in the "snacks" shot is what keeps me coming back to the thread. Mind if I ask about the utensils? Can't quite make out what they're made from, and if they were done in house or acquired.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 30, 2012)

bprescot said:


> Mind if I ask about the utensils? Can't quite make out what they're made from, and if they were done in house or acquired.



Custom toothpicks!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah the pottery is nice, but what are the snacks?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 30, 2012)

the toothpicks are made by a japanese company... those kind of things are kind of commonplace.

The snacks were satsuma imo yokan.


----------



## bprescot (Apr 30, 2012)

JBroida said:


> the toothpicks are made by a japanese company... those kind of things are kind of commonplace.



Well if Dixie don't make it, it's all new to me :wink:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 30, 2012)

lol


----------



## stereo.pete (May 1, 2012)

JBroida said:


> the toothpicks are made by a japanese company... those kind of things are kind of commonplace.
> 
> The snacks were satsuma imo yokan.



So that is sweet potato jelly according to google, very interesting.


----------



## mhlee (May 1, 2012)

The texture is more similar to quince paste. It was really good. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Ontravelling (May 1, 2012)

I thought satsuma was more like a tangerine. Either way those look tasty. Also wouldn't mind knowing where to get some of those little skewers :biggrin:


----------



## JBroida (May 19, 2012)

from normal conversation at JKI:
"Yes, that is tamahagane holding my business cards in place."


----------



## JBroida (May 30, 2012)

Gesshin Hide 270mm Blue #1 Honyaki Wa-Gyuto
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-blue-1-honyaki-wa-gyuto-special-project.html


----------



## JBroida (Jul 15, 2012)

snacking on watermelon while testing a new knife (still secret for the time being)


----------



## shankster (Jul 15, 2012)

JBroida said:


> Gesshin Hide 270mm Blue #1 Honyaki Wa-Gyuto
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-blue-1-honyaki-wa-gyuto-special-project.html



Wow! So nice....


----------



## swarfrat (Jul 15, 2012)

bprescot said:


> Well if Dixie don't make it, it's all new to me :wink:


----------



## JBroida (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...giba-with-desert-ironwood-western-handle.html


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 5, 2012)

JBroida said:


> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...giba-with-desert-ironwood-western-handle.html



you know, Jon, my birthday is coming up awfully fast.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow.

What is the engraving? A dragon?

Nice photograph (in addition to the knife itself).


----------



## JBroida (Nov 5, 2012)

what engraving are you talking about?


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 5, 2012)

i think he is talking about the clay covered blade under the knife


----------



## JBroida (Nov 5, 2012)

oh... thats what honyaki knives look like post heat treatment


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 6, 2012)

JBroida said:


> what engraving are you talking about?



I looked at the knife above, and clicked on the link below it, and for whatever reason I didn't put two and two together that they are one and the same knife. The engraving on the knife as pictured on the website isn't as clear, and looked to me more like a dragon (or something) than kanji.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 6, 2012)

it does kinda look like a dragon doesn't it


----------

